# Today's Game Discussion [2/13/2011]



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Miami at Boston	1:00 PM *ABC*
LA Lakers at Orlando	3:30 PM *ABC*
Washington at Cleveland	6:00 PM
Portland at Detroit	6:00 PM
LA Clippers at Toronto	6:00 PM
Denver at Memphis	6:00 PM
Oklahoma City at Golden State 8:00 PM* ESPN*
Sacramento at Phoenix	8:00 PM


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm expecting the heat to win today, Boston is just way too banged up right now.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Celtics bout to sweep this bitch


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I like Bruno Mars and all, but did they really just play that for Ray's montage?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> I like Bruno Mars and all, but did they really just play that for Ray's montage?


I was thinking the same thing. Uber corny.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Celtics played pretty badly that 1st quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Heat hold the Celtics to 15 points in the first quarter. Miami only scores 20 themselves though. I think these teams will open it up a little more in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Big baby dunk fail. Miami turning the ball over 3 times in a row.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

:laugh: at big baby

Awesome play. :lol:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It seems like perk gets hammered every time he goes for a layup/dunk. Sometimes he winds up at the line, sometimes he doesn't.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Heat with a terrible stretch of execution ith LeBron out. Way too many turnovers.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Miami's keeping Boston in the game with the turnovers. Also, that was a clean block by perk.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lmao Bosh showing his true colors. Fumbles the ball as soon as KG starts to D up. Then whines about it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Heat look a lot better overall this time around, BTW.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I still can't figure out why Garnett is allowed to guard the post with two hands in the back. I wonder if there is some special way he is doing it that makes it legal because he'll do it for long periods of time right in front of an official with no call.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I still can't figure out why Garnett is allowed to guard the post with two hands in the back. I wonder if there is some special way he is doing it that makes it legal because he'll do it for long periods of time right in front of an official with no call.


Lots of guys do that, whether you're shoving them in the back or just touching them to keep centered/get a feel for their next move usually determines if it gets called or not.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat-Celtics with another stinker. Starting to wonder if both team's defenses are too good for a good game to happen.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Lmao Bosh showing his true colors. Fumbles the ball as soon as KG starts to D up. Then whines about it.


Played better since then. Maybe that play wakes him up?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea he's actually played a good game -- 4-4. But I think the Celtics will play him better in the 2nd half.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Need to cut out these turnovers. We're letting the Celtics keep the game close with them.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow Perk's got the touch. Weird.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The real miracle here is that Boston's winning despite Perkins being their leading scorer.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nice shot by Miller.

Can feel the breeze 3,000 miles away.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Phenomenal defense by Rondo on LeBron.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> The real miracle here is that Boston's winning despite Perkins being their leading scorer.


Or the fact that Pierce has just one point.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> The real miracle here is that Boston's winning despite Perkins being their leading scorer.


Perkins is the leading scorer for both teams. Think about that.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Love that screen by KG. Love the sour grapes by Wade. And love that the Celtics are completing the sweep without 1/3 of their roster.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Even the referee waved off the KG screen.

Cheap shot by Wade. But that's not a flagrant. That should only be a T.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

A flagrant? Are you serious?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Probably not a flagrant though. Wade T'd him up, but it's just a regular foul. There wasn't really intent to injure.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Perkins is the leading scorer for both teams. Think about that.


I know, that's ****ing hilarious. It would be funnier still if he finished the game that way.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Love that screen by KG. Love the sour grapes by Wade.


When it's your team's thug tactics, it's tough and you love it. When it's another team, it's sour grapes. Be consistent please.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

lol @ that flagrant call :lol:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> When it's your team's thug tactics, it's tough and you love it. When it's another team, it's sour grapes. Be consistent please.


Big Z set that same exact screen on Rondo the play before. Threw a shoulder and stared Rondo down on the ground.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

20-3 in the third and we're only half way through it. Let's hope Boston keeps this up and puts the game out of reach before the old guys poop out.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sir Patchwork said:


> When it's your team's thug tactics, it's tough and you love it. When it's another team, it's sour grapes. Be consistent please.


Illgauskus put a similar screen on Rondo the possession prior and nobody complained about it. He was fairly consistent.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> lol @ that flagrant call :lol:


Horrible call by the refs.

Maybe they thought he was trying to forearm shiv his throat, I don't know. But it seemed fairly tame to me.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> 20-3 in the third


Wow, I had no idea...not paying that close attention.

But 20-3 is a bitch slapping.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ron said:


> Cheap shot by Wade. But that's not a flagrant. That should only be a T.


I think it was probably the referees trying to get the game under control before everything went to hell. If it weren't for the two homicidal screens that preceded it they probably would have just called a foul.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ron said:


> Horrible call by the refs.
> 
> Maybe they thought he was trying to forearm shiv his throat, I don't know. But it seemed fairly tame to me.


It'll get rescinded by the league, I have to believe. Nothing more than an in-game foul.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't like talking about officiating, but Garnett led with the shoulder, Z didn't. Either way, if Garnett was just setting a screen, Wade was just boxing out. It's a joke that it wasn't a no-call or double call on that one. 

Regardless, Heat need to get their offense going here.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

KG's going to be awesome to watch on his way out of the league.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lebron to Z and1, a Miami score!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

If Rondo is hitting jumpers, it's going to be a long day.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bron trying to take the game over.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If there's ever anything idiotic, illogical or bush league going on in an NBA game, you can bet your bottom dollar that Mark Jackson will either outright support it on commentary or talk about something that's not even happening.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Perkins has been lethal from the free throw line, and is leading all scorers. What sort of bizarro alternate reality have we awoken in?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Boston with a 13-point lead and Pierce has 1 point.

Go figure.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bosh with the pretty jumper.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea Pierce has had a terrible game. But its a fact that its tough for him to score on LeBron


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Perkins has been lethal from the free throw line, and is leading all scorers. What sort of bizarro alternate reality have we awoken in?


The bizarro reality includes a perfect Rondo jumper.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bosh 6 for 6 with another nice jumper!

Good thing Miami brought him.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jeez Bosh has had a hell of a game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol Wafer


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Von Wafer with one of the most obvious double-dribbles you'll ever see. There are third-graders who know you can't do that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

"We call it a double dribble in the streets" - Mark Jackson

LOL.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Double-dribble aside, if Wafer keeps playing the way he has the last few games I'm not so worried about Marquis' injury.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> "We call it a double dribble in the streets" - Mark Jackson
> 
> LOL.


That's what I called it too.

I guess the NBA now technically calls it a travel. Hmmm.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Celtics just have our number, there's no other way I can put it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

A 35-18 third period. Now the bench just needs to hold on for five minutes or so.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

ßen said:


> Celtics just have our number, there's no other way I can put it.


Give it time, the Celtics love giving away double-digit leads. Their two favorite things are general goonery and losing interest 3/4ths of the way through a game.


----------



## PistonHonda (Dec 26, 2010)

Why does Mark Jackson have a job? Do TV networks feel obligated to him because of his long NBA career or something?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Vanilla Wafer taking over!!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I get this feeling that when Delonte comes back, he'll man the 1 spot and Wafer will take the 2, leaving Nate out of the rotation.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

PistonHonda said:


> Why does Mark Jackson have a job? Do TV networks feel obligated to him because of his long NBA career or something?


He and JVG play off each other very well. They're much better as a duo than they are individually.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ßen said:


> Celtics just have our number, there's no other way I can put it.


Just as I have always said. That's why Heat are not going to the Finals this year.


----------



## PistonHonda (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't like talking about officiating, but Garnett led with the shoulder, Z didn't. Either way, if Garnett was just setting a screen, Wade was just boxing out.


Pretty much. Poor sequence for the refs.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> If there's ever anything idiotic, illogical or bush league going on in an NBA game, you can bet your bottom dollar that Mark Jackson will either outright support it on commentary or talk about something that's not even happening.


"You say that's a foul, I say it's _lean on me when you're not strong_..." 

WTF.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

^^ Lol

Anyways, Celtics gotta watch out for the LeBron/Wade takeover. If they do they'll be fine.


----------



## PistonHonda (Dec 26, 2010)

Bogg said:


> He and JVG play off each other very well. They're much better as a duo than they are individually.


Jackson is better off with anyone than by himself only because he wouldn't get to speak as much.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Whenever I watch these Doc huddles I feel like I could tell the players the exact same thing myself.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LeBron taking the charge.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> "You say that's a foul, I say it's _lean on me when you're not strong_..."
> 
> WTF.


It's a song. 

Bill Withers.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Whenever I watch these Doc huddles I feel like I could tell the players the exact same thing myself.


You probably could. NBA huddles are mainly about inspiring players. X's and O's are for practice.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron said:


> It's a song.
> 
> Bill Withers.


I know. It's still completely irrelevant to the game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone ready for Ray Allen to hit the killer three's again?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What are these refs doing? These are clean plays by KG


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Definitely a foul on Garnett...don't understand why he would complain about that.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Refs taking over the game late in the fourth.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Refs taking over the game late in the fourth.


They are all legit calls, notwithstanding the crowd's displeasure with them.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

lol at ABC censoring the bull**** chant. Refs are trying to take over though.


----------



## PistonHonda (Dec 26, 2010)

Why is House in instead of Miller? Defensive matchup?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ron said:


> They are all legit calls, notwithstanding the crowd's displeasure with them.


Not in this game, they've let the players hammer each other all game, you can't just arbitrarily start calling the game super tight. Besides, the offensive foul was horrendous either way.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Miami dodged a Ray Allen bullet there. I feel like another one is headed their direction though.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Garnett isn't fouling out today I guess.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So KG gets away with his sixth foul, and then hits the jumper that is the margin right now....nice.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No 3's please. Rather give a 2 than even let a 3 go up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Garnett isn't fouling out today I guess.



Should have been his fourth foul. Hazards of the refs blowing it earlier, I'm no longer mad because that balanced it out.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

LeChooooooooooke


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LeBron chokes.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why LeBron is not the best player in the NBA.


----------



## Brutus (Dec 15, 2009)

Lebron chokes on the line, he really really needed to make both of those free throws.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Oh yeah, no way you take him on your team, right?

Please.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Davis isn't hitting both


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why LeBron is not the best player in the NBA.


Don't be an idiot. Nobody makes every free throw, crunchtime or otherwise. Percentages prove this.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Shows what I know


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

CosaNostra said:


> lol at ABC censoring the bull**** chant. Refs are trying to take over though.


That was special.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mike Miller. One of the greatest shooters of all-time...

...but not the guy you want taking the final shot of a close game. Open or not.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heat are oh-for-Celtics.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Good look for Miami. They just missed it.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Don't be an idiot. Nobody makes every free throw, crunchtime or otherwise. Percentages prove this.


Sasha Vujacic made those free throws. In Game 7 of the NBA Finals no less.


----------



## Brutus (Dec 15, 2009)

Theres not way that Heat is winning the Celtics in the playoffs unless one of the Celtics big four gets injured. They might take two games in the series but i just cant see the Celtics losing against them, they are tailor made to beat them.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's be fair, Miller didn't have nearly a good enough look...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Good look for Miami. They just missed it.


By look was opened up by Wade throwing a hockey check on Davis. I'm not saying they should have called it, but that's the type of stuff that makes it infuriating when the refs call a game tight for three minutes out of nowhere.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Man the Celtics just have Wade's number for some reason. This dude always plays poorly when playing against Boston.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jeez that was a hell of a game. Impressive that the Celtics won that with Pierce scoring 1 point, and with Shaq, Delonte, Marquis, Jermaine, and Semih missing. Heat are looking better, so its a good thing the Celtics are 3-0 against them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Jeez that was a hell of a game. Impressive that the Celtics won that with Pierce scoring 1 point, and with Shaq, Delonte, Marquis, Jermaine, and Semih missing. Heat are looking better, so its a good thing the Celtics are 3-0 against them.


Udonis Haslem is more important to us than all those players you mentioned combined. Otherwise we wouldn't be playing James Jones at the 4.

Also in case you missed it, Wade was 6 of 17 with 6 turnovers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bogg said:


> By look was opened up by Wade throwing a hockey check on Davis. I'm not saying they should have called it, but that's the type of stuff that makes it infuriating when the refs call a game tight for three minutes out of nowhere.


Oh please. Game would have already been tied if KG had been given his sixth foul. Lebron would have been at the line then and got at least one point, and then KG wouldn't have been in the game to hit the jumper that put the Celtics ahead for good. That was some bull**** right there.

Anyways, I've said it all season the Celtics are the best team in basketball. And until the Heat can beat them, nothing they do really matters that much. I mean this was a slumping, injured Celtics team, with basically no contributions from Paul Pierce, and they still handed Miami their ass again, just like they did in November.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wayne said:


> Man the Celtics just have Wade's number for some reason. This dude always plays poorly when playing against Boston.


That's not true. Last year he averaged 33 pts and 9 assists against them and did even better in the playoffs.

The NBA has a real problem with officiating and it showed today.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Jeez that was a hell of a game. Impressive that the Celtics won that with Pierce scoring 1 point, and with Shaq, Delonte, Marquis, Jermaine, and Semih missing. Heat are looking better, so its a good thing the Celtics are 3-0 against them.


The Heat are one of the best defensive teams in the league. Their games vs. BOS will always be close. One bad call or ball bouncing either teams way down the stretch will make the difference.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> Sasha Vujacic made those free throws. In Game 7 of the NBA Finals no less.


And yet Kobe missed clutch free throws 3 weeks ago against the Clippers. Maybe we do need to re-evaluate how we are judging these players. I mean Kobe and LeBron are good for 47 minutes, but Sasha made 2 clutch free throws in game 7, and if you win game 7 of the finals you win the championship. Sooo...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Oh please. Game would have already been tied if KG had been given his sixth foul. Lebron would have been at the line then and got at least one point, and then KG wouldn't have been in the game to hit the jumper that put the Celtics ahead for good. That was some bull**** right there.
> 
> Anyways, I've said it all season the Celtics are the best team in basketball. And until the Heat can beat them, nothing they do really matters that much. I mean this was a slumping, injured Celtics team, with basically no contributions from Paul Pierce, and they still handed Miami their ass again, just like they did in November.


Wouldn't say they handed Miami their ass. Miami won three out of four quarters and the one quarter Boston won was due to sketchy calls from a ref from the D League. Rondo also got away with murder and I'm not looking at the box score but I think LeBron had 3 free throws? What a joke.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Oh please. Game would have already been tied if KG had been given his sixth foul. Lebron would have been at the line then and got at least one point, and then KG wouldn't have been in the game to hit the jumper that put the Celtics ahead for good. That was some bull**** right there.
> 
> Anyways, I've said it all season the Celtics are the best team in basketball. And until the Heat can beat them, nothing they do really matters that much. I mean this was a slumping, injured Celtics team, with basically no contributions from Paul Pierce, and they still handed Miami their ass again, just like they did in November.


The game was in Boston, which means they're going to get a little benefit from the officials. That's home court advantage.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> And yet Kobe missed clutch free throws 3 weeks ago against the Clippers. Maybe we do need to re-evaluate how we are judging these players. I mean Kobe and LeBron are good for 47 minutes, but Sasha made 2 clutch free throws in game 7, and if you win game 7 of the finals you win the championship. Sooo...


Not only that bur Ron Artest outplayed Kobe in game 7, all around. Maybe the Lakers should of focused on rebuilding around Artest this off-season.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Sir Patchwork said:


> And yet Kobe missed clutch free throws 3 weeks ago against the Clippers. Maybe we do need to re-evaluate how we are judging these players. I mean Kobe and LeBron are good for 47 minutes, but Sasha made 2 clutch free throws in game 7, and if you win game 7 of the finals you win the championship. Sooo...


Kobe has won championships. LeBron hasn't. We know that Kobe is clutch. LeBron isn't.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Only thing the Heat can do is get home court. We might have a chance of getting a game called *even *in Miami. In Boston it's 100% bias all the time. The Flagrant 2 bull****, and the KG foul on Lebron, just to name a few of the Heat killing calls the refs made/didn't make.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Heated said:


> Udonis Haslem is more important to us than all those players you mentioned combined. Otherwise we wouldn't be playing James Jones at the 4.


No Haslem isn't good enough a player to be more important than 3/5 of the Celtic bench, especially since Shaq is extremely important to the Celtics offense, and along with Rondo's improvement is a big reason the Celtics have been shooting 50% from the field this season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I still think which ever team has home court advantage will win this years championship. Excluding the Spurs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> And yet Kobe missed clutch free throws 3 weeks ago against the Clippers. Maybe we do need to re-evaluate how we are judging these players. I mean Kobe and LeBron are good for 47 minutes, but Sasha made 2 clutch free throws in game 7, and if you win game 7 of the finals you win the championship. Sooo...


When Kobe makes free throws down the stretch it verifies his clutch status narrative. When he misses them, they're ignored because they don't fit the narrative. Alternatively, for Lebron when he makes them they weren't clutch and he's supposed to make them, and when he misses them they are yet more evidence for the narrative that he's a choker.

Lebron is a choker because that's the story we tell ourselves. So whenever it happens, it seems like it has always happened.

Just look at Wade. His narrative is that he's clutch and a killer down the stretch, but where was he today? He shot them out of it in the 4th. But none of his misses mean he isn't clutch. If he had made a shot at the end then he would be clutch.

It's all very interesting. We say these things over and over, and eventually they do become true.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Bynum is owning Dwight early.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> Oh please. Game would have already been tied if KG had been given his sixth foul. Lebron would have been at the line then and got at least one point, and then KG wouldn't have been in the game to hit the jumper that put the Celtics ahead for good. That was some bull**** right there.


Nope, Lebron pushed off constantly when he was driving and the teams were hammering each other all afternoon, you're not convincing me that the non-existent offensive foul was legitimate, and that reach-in with little/no contact was completely out of context with the way the game had been called before or after. Garnett hitting Lebron on that drive should have been KG's fourth foul, with Lebron going to the line, there's no way Garnett _should_ have fouled out. Bad calls went both ways at the end, if your argument is that the Heat would have won if only the Celtics were on the receiving end of bad calls I suppose I can't argue that line of reasoning though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers with the gold throwback jerseys on the road again...they must have a lifetime exception from the NBA. :|


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wouldn't say they handed Miami their ass. Miami won three out of four quarters and the one quarter Boston won was due to sketchy calls from a ref from the D League. Rondo also got away with murder and I'm not looking at the box score but I think LeBron had 3 free throws? What a joke.


Celtics are allowed to hack and reach in all day long on their home court. People confuse good defense with biased officiating all too often.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> When Kobe makes free throws down the stretch it verifies his clutch status narrative. When he misses them, they're ignored because they don't fit the narrative. Alternatively, for Lebron when he makes them they weren't clutch and he's supposed to make them, and when he misses them they are yet more evidence for the narrative that he's a choker.
> 
> Lebron is a choker because that's the story we tell ourselves. So whenever it happens, it seems like it has always happened.
> 
> ...


You're right, which is why statistics are useful.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> When Kobe makes free throws down the stretch it verifies his clutch status narrative. When he misses them, they're ignored because they don't fit the narrative. Alternatively, for Lebron when he makes them they weren't clutch and he's supposed to make them, and when he misses them they are yet more evidence for the narrative that he's a choker.
> 
> Lebron is a choker because that's the story we tell ourselves. So whenever it happens, it seems like it has always happened.
> 
> ...


*
*

Agreed. It trickles down from politics, to everyday life. I'm still waiting on those weapons of mass-destruction to be found lol


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heated said:


> Only thing the Heat can do is get home court. We might have a chance of getting a game called *even *in Miami. In Boston it's 100% bias all the time. The Flagrant 2 bull****, and the KG foul on Lebron, just to name a few of the Heat killing calls the refs made/didn't make.


What a crybaby.

Good teams play through the non-calls or bad calls and still win.

Maybe the Heat still have to learn that. Or at least one of their fans needs to.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Orlando with a good showing so far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Nope, Lebron pushed off constantly when he was driving and the teams were hammering each other all afternoon, you're not convincing me that the non-existent offensive foul was legitimate, and that reach-in with little/no contact was completely out of context with the way the game had been called before or after. Garnett hitting Lebron on that drive should have been KG's fourth foul, with Lebron going to the line, there's no way Garnett _should_ have fouled out. Bad calls went both ways at the end, if your argument is that the Heat would have won if only the Celtics were on the receiving end of bad calls I suppose I can't argue that line of reasoning though.


Bad calls predominantly favored the Celtics because they are a better mid range jump shooting team, whereas the Heat couldn't get into the Paint with all the clutching and grabbing that the Celtics were getting away with. The refs allowing that to go, definitely helped the Celtics more than the Heat. And Rondo was hanging all over Lebron all day. I didn't know it was legal to just lay on a guy in the post.

Oh and let's not even get into the BS flagrant foul that they called on Wade which was a 6 point play for the Celtics. On what planet is boxing out a flagrant foul? They basically decided that he was retaliating for Garnett's forearm shiver on Mike Miller, and punished Wade for KG's transgression. 

I do think at the end of the day no matter what the officiating the Celtics would have found a way to win--but it was still BS what was going on out there.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron said:


> Lakers with the gold throwback jerseys on the road again...they must have a lifetime exception from the NBA. :|


Those retro jerseys are nice. Good-thing they stayed away from the retro shorts though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> What a crybaby.
> 
> Good teams play through the non-calls or bad calls and still win.
> 
> Maybe the Heat still have to learn that. Or at least one of their fans needs to.


The Heat did play through it. Did you not see the game go down to a free throw shot? They also have the 2nd most wins in the league so they're obviously a good team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The Lakers retro road jerseys are just as nice though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heated said:


> Celtdicks are allowed to hack and reach in all day long on their home court. People confuse good defense with biased officiating all too often.


Yeah!!!

How much did the refs have on the Celtics for the win? A few hundred in Vegas, eh?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

1 big game down, another to come. Washington @ Cleveland.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Heated said:


> Celtdicks are allowed to hack and reach in all day long on their home court. People confuse good defense with biased officiating all too often.


At one point, bad call or not you have to give credit to the opposing team. The Celtics are one of the best defensive teams ever. You have to credit them for their defense, they play physical, contest every-shot, fight through screens. Every player in this league gets away with calls through-out games. Let's be rational.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Refs blew that call. That was a blocking foul.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> What a crybaby.
> 
> Good teams play through the non-calls or bad calls and still win.
> 
> Maybe the Heat still have to learn that. Or at least one of their fans needs to.


The Heat haven't played together long enough to be a good team. They still have to learn how to win. A team like the Celtics flat out just knows how to win. That comes with experience. Heat are inexperienced on that front, and in front of a veteran great team like the Celtics, look rudderless and confused.

It's something that at the end of the day is going to come down to Lebron to figure out.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> Bad calls predominantly favored the Celtics because they are a better mid range jump shooting team, whereas the Heat couldn't get into the Paint with all the clutching and grabbing that the Celtics were getting away with. The refs allowing that to go, definitely helped the Celtics more than the Heat. And Rondo was hanging all over Lebron all day. I didn't know it was legal to just lay on a guy in the post.


So your argument isn't that the refs were biased, but rather that by calling an overall physical game instead of protecting the stars the Heat were at a disadvantage? I suppose I agree with that, but the refs almost always call a much more physical game in the playoffs since the travesty that was the 2006 Finals, the Heat need to be able to win consistently against top teams without living at the foul line.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bogg said:


> So your argument isn't that the refs were biased, but rather that by calling an overall physical game instead of protecting the stars the Heat were at a disadvantage? I suppose I agree with that, but the refs almost always call a much more physical game in the playoffs since the travesty that was the 2006 Finals, the Heat need to be able to win consistently against top teams without living at the foul line.


Well the bias was that the Celtics were rewarded for their aggression. The Heat were penalized for theirs. The six point swing on that BS flagrant foul is a good example of that. But the Heat do need to figure out how to play against the Celtics physical defense.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Celtics are just dominant. I actually think they've underachieved though. For a team built so perfectly as they are, the fact that they only have 1 title in 3 years is underwhelming. If they don't win this year, even more so. 1 title in 4 years for a team with 4 all-stars, dominant defense, balanced offense and a great bench is a disappointment.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ron said:


> Yeah!!!
> 
> How much did the refs have on the Celtics for the win? A few hundred in Vegas, eh?


They remind me of the Pistons 03-07. Getting away with murder on their home court on defense because they're players whine like little girls after every play. Isn't there supposed to be a rule against that now? Guess the NBA never followed through, shocking.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Bad calls predominantly favored the Celtics because they are a better mid range jump shooting team, whereas the Heat couldn't get into the Paint with all the clutching and grabbing that the Celtics were getting away with. The refs allowing that to go, definitely helped the Celtics more than the Heat. And Rondo was hanging all over Lebron all day. I didn't know it was legal to just lay on a guy in the post.
> 
> Oh and let's not even get into the BS flagrant foul that they called on Wade which was a 6 point play for the Celtics. On what planet is boxing out a flagrant foul? They basically decided that he was retaliating for Garnett's forearm shiver on Mike Miller, and punished Wade for KG's transgression.
> 
> I do think at the end of the day no matter what the officiating the Celtics would have found a way to win--but it was still BS what was going on out there.


Oh please. The personal foul calls were basically even, Boston had a slight advantage from the line until the intentional fouls at the end. Garnett's screen was perfectly legal, and no, Wade wasn't "boxing out". He was the only player to throw a forearm in that sequence. Should it have been a flagrant 1? No. But it was probably the logical consequence of the two hard screens that preceded it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Earl Clark has Lamar Odom type potential


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Heated said:


> They remind me of the Pistons 03-07. Getting away with murder on their home court on defense because they're players whine like little girls after every play. Isn't there supposed to be a rule against that now? Guess the NBA never followed through, shocking.


Give me a ****ing break, Wade, Bosh, and James produce more whine than the south of France.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Celtics are just dominant. I actually think they've underachieved though. For a team built so perfectly as they are, the fact that they only have 1 title in 3 years is underwhelming. If they don't win this year, even more so. 1 title in 4 years for a team with 4 all-stars, dominant defense, balanced offense and a great bench is a disappointment.


You're right, and that pisses me off. But really, the 2nd year you can't do anything about KG's injury, and same goes for the 3rd year. KG wasn't himself last year and watching his defensive activity and seeing his rebounding numbers affirm that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JC.McFly said:


> At one point, bad call or not you have to give credit to the opposing team. The Celtics are one of the best defensive teams ever. You have to credit them for their defense, they play physical, contest every-shot, fight through screens. Every player in this league gets away with calls through-out games. Let's be rational.


I give them credit for their basketball effort, but I don't give respect to a team full of pansies and punks (Rondo, KG, Pierce, Big Lady.)


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Celtics are just dominant. I actually think they've underachieved though. For a team built so perfectly as they are, the fact that they only have 1 title in 3 years is underwhelming. If they don't win this year, even more so. 1 title in 4 years for a team with 4 all-stars, dominant defense, balanced offense and a great bench is a disappointment.


Garnett blew out his knee two years ago(and only this year is fully healthy) and Perkins blew out his knee last year, leading to a game seven where they didn't have enough size to keep the Lakers off the boards. The Celtics only winning one title in three seasons has more to do with injuries than poor performance. 



Heated said:


> They remind me of the Pistons 03-07. Getting away with murder on their home court on defense because they're players whine like little girls after every play. Isn't there supposed to be a rule against that now? Guess the NBA never followed through, shocking.


If by getting away with murder you mean getting away with the exact same stuff Miami does, sure. It was an extremely physical game both ways and everyone got beat up. If you think that the league is out to get the Heat and Dwayne Wade and Lebron James don't get any respect from the officials then...........well I actually thoroughly enjoy that then.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Heated said:


> I give them credit for their basketball effort, but I don't give respect to a team full of pansies and punks (Rondo, KG, Pierce, Big Lady.)


I like how they're alternatively pansies and thugs, based on whether you're talking about the officiating or the players.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers Magic is a comedy show.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> Give me a ****ing break, Wade, Bosh, and James produce more whine than the south of France.


I saw very minimal whining from any of them today, although they certainly had every right to. But I guess they are prior anticipated the refs would be against them in Boston so that might explain it.

Your refs won you the game, give credit where it is due.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heated said:


> I give them credit for their basketball effort, but I don't give respect to a team full of pansies and punks (Rondo, KG, Pierce, Big Lady.)


Go cry in your soup, it needs some salt.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Heated said:


> They remind me of the Pistons 03-07. Getting away with murder on their home court on defense because they're players whine like little girls after every play. Isn't there supposed to be a rule against that now? Guess the NBA never followed through, shocking.


Don't the C's lead the league in T's though?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Heated said:


> I saw very minimal whining from any of them today, although they certainly had every right to. But I guess they are prior anticipated the refs would be against them in Boston so that might explain it.
> 
> Your refs won you the game, give credit where it is due.


You know that the Celtics had more fouls called against them than Miami did, right?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Heated said:


> I give them credit for their basketball effort, but I don't give respect to a team full of pansies and punks (Rondo, KG, Pierce, Big Lady.)


You don't have to respect them. Don't take these games to hard on yourself. The Heat are still 1 season away from taking over the league. BOS/LA still have 1 more good run at this years trophy IMO. The rings will come for LeBron.
Can Miami compete and possibly stun the basketball nation this season, ofcourse, but their going to have to play like today for 4 quarters every game come playoff time vs. the Celtics. Taking the 3rd quarter off today proved to be the difference in the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A win would have been nice but win or lose is secondary to how they play. I felt Miami outplayed Boston today so I'm fine with the outcome. That's completely different from some recent wins in Detroit and Indiana where we won but I was pissed by how the other team outplayed us.

If there's one thing that I admire it's how Boston doesn't waste possessions. The only wasted possession of theirs I can remember was a stupid Nate Robinson shot (are there any other kinds of Nate Robinson shots?).


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heated said:


> I saw very minimal whining from any of them today, although they certainly had every right to. But I guess they are prior anticipated the refs would be against them in Boston so that might explain it.
> 
> Your refs won you the game, give credit where it is due.


Yeah!!!

Boston got their Celtic refs back just in time for the Heat game, its a good thing we snuck our Laker refs in for the Celtics game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Uh Phil? Can you please sit Shannon Brown down now?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> You're right, and that pisses me off. But really, the 2nd year you can't do anything about KG's injury, and same goes for the 3rd year. KG wasn't himself last year and watching his defensive activity and seeing his rebounding numbers affirm that.





Bogg said:


> Garnett blew out his knee two years ago(and only this year is fully healthy) and Perkins blew out his knee last year, leading to a game seven where they didn't have enough size to keep the Lakers off the boards. The Celtics only winning one title in three seasons has more to do with injuries than poor performance.


I guess if they have one weakness, it's that they're injury prone. A team that is healthy less than half the time is pretty fragile.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Heated said:


> I give them credit for their basketball effort, but I don't give respect to a team full of pansies and punks (Rondo, KG, Pierce, Big Lady.)


You're going to have a stroke before the year's done at this pace. You really need to lighten up a little. And The Baconator is more manly than you'll ever be.



Heated said:


> I saw very minimal whining from any of them today


Why am I not surprised...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Watching this game, it confirms why I dont think the Magic can win the chip with this offense. The 3 ball is just too unreliable.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Why do they keep putting J-Rich on Kobe? He owns him every time they play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bogg said:


> You know that the Celtics had more fouls called against them than Miami did, right?


You know Lebron shot 3 FTs right? 1 up until the last 30 seconds of the game.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

JC.McFly said:


> You don't have to respect them. Don't take these games to hard on yourself. The Heat are still 1 season away from taking over the league. BOS/LA still have 1 more good run at this years trophy IMO. The rings will come for LeBron.
> Can Miami compete and possibly stun the basketball nation this season, ofcourse, but their going to have to play like today for 4 quarters every game come playoff time vs. the Celtics. Taking the 3rd quarter off today proved to be the difference in the game.


I want one more ring for this group of Celtics and then Lebron can have the league. One more championship for Pierce and company and then I'm ready to rebuild.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adam said:


> The only wasted possession of theirs I can remember was a stupid Nate Robinson shot (are there any other kinds of Nate Robinson shots?).


The circus shots that go in by miracle.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ron said:


> Lakers Magic is a comedy show.


Your team is a comedy show, and your fans actually think they're still relevant. Put some salt on that.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Heated said:


> Your team is a comedy show, and your fans actually think they're still relevant. Put some salt on that.



We are one game behind you guys, we may not be clearcut favorites, but we are still a threat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bogg said:


> I want one more ring for this group of Celtics and then Lebron can have the league. One more championship for Pierce and company and then I'm ready to rebuild.


You think you're winning another ring cause the refs spoon fed you a win today?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Heated said:


> You know Lebron shot 3 FTs right? 1 up until the last 30 seconds of the game.


God forbid Lebron not get his mandatory allotment of free throws. It was an extremely physical game full of no-calls underneath the entire time. _Everyone_ was getting hammered, and honestly, other than the one make-up no-call late in the fourth, there weren't really any times that Lebron clearly got fouled without it getting called.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> We are one game behind you guys, we may not be clearcut favorites, but we are still a threat.


I think Ron is still salty because we whooped you all over them french fries.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

HB said:


> Watching this game, it confirms why I dont think the Magic can win the chip with this offense. The 3 ball is just too unreliable.


Dwights go-to-move is the dunk, after he develops his post-play more where the dunk is his counter instead of his go-to-move he will be an all-around dominant force.
But I agree, that style of play is not built to win championships. It never has been, it never will be. A lot possessions go to waste, it's just not going to happen for any team.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Heated said:


> You think you're winning another ring cause the refs spoon fed you a win today?


You seem upset.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Heated said:


> You think you're winning another ring cause the refs spoon fed you a win today?


If by spoon fed you mean allowed the players to decide the game, yes. The Celtics, if healthy, have a good shot at winning another championship this season because they can win without relying on the refs to bail them out. Not saying they will, not saying they're the favorites, but they can go toe-to-toe in a physical game with anyone, and you'll never see me throwing a tantrum here because my team didn't get 40 free throw attempts by virtue of having the bigger stars.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Heated said:


> I think Ron is still salty because we whooped you all over them french fries.


I doubt Ron cares, we got our asses kicked last year on Christmas as well....and guess what we still won the whole damn thing.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Heated said:


> You think you're winning another ring cause the refs spoon fed you a win today?


Who's gonna stop them? The Heat? Celtics just swept them half an hour ago.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kobe has it going.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heated said:


> I think Ron is still salty because we whooped you all over them french fries.


I think EHM is right, you are about to stroke out.

You should probably lie down now and turn the lights off.

Just to be safe. I am worried about you.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kobe has it going.


Jason Richardson is defending him, what did you expect?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron said:


> I think EHM is right, you are about to stroke out.
> 
> You should probably lie down now and turn the lights off.
> 
> Just to be safe. I am worried about you.


lol this reminds me of the bonus features on the Step Brothers movie. The Catalina Heart-Attack. If you haven't seen it go watch it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

How the **** is that not a foul?!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heated, did you see how Jameer Nelson manhandled Kobe on that last play of the half and no call?

OMG!!!! Let's start a congressional investigation!!!! Refs definitely biased!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dwight with a terrible moving screen call (he should join the Celtics to avoid those ), and Kobe gets hacked and hugged and they don't call anything. 

Officiating is not at it's best today.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

What I like about Kobe right now is he's shooting the ball efficiently. One of the very few knocks I dislike about his game (specially in his NBA finals career). He's playing good, efficient basketball as of late. Maybe he's starting to feel healthier finally.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Who's gonna stop them? The Heat? Celtics just swept them half an hour ago.


The Heat yes, they are the better team over all. You know who also swept the Heat? The Mavs in 06. 4-0. lol.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> I doubt Ron cares, we got our asses kicked last year on Christmas as well....and guess what we still won the whole damn thing.


Yeah, I really don't.

June counts. December doesn't.

But I am still worried about Heated. Hope he is okay.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Heated said:


> The Heat yes, they are the better team over all. You know who also swept the Heat? The Mavs in 06. 4-0. lol.


No they are not. They are three players deep and that's it.

Not the best formula for a long playoff run.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Heated said:


> The Heat yes, they are the better team over all. You know who also swept the Heat? The Mavs in 06. 4-0. lol.


How?

They haven't beating them yet, The Heat could very well be the better team by playoff time....but right now they simply aren't.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Dwight with a terrible moving screen call (he should join the Celtics to avoid those )


Doc's going to be working on that next weekend. :bsmile:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Heated said:


> You know who also swept the Heat? The Mavs in 06. 4-0. lol.


I could have sworn that the Mavericks were in the western conference...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> June counts. December doesn't.


Unless you're the Heat and you've just lost a game. :clown:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron said:


> No they are not. *They are three players deep and that's it.
> *
> Not the best formula for a long playoff run.


I disagree. Mike Miller/Eddie House have been playing exceptional lately, Haslem is hopeful for the playoffs. Defensively on the perimeter, I believe their the best team in the league, inside they get beat up a little due to their size, but they rebound well and contest shots so it doesn't hurt them much. They have good-shooters all around, they have built a pretty solid team so far IMO.
They have the team and talent to upset the Celtics in the playoffs. It's going to be very hard for them to beat the Celtics, but never say never.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Unless you're the Heat and you've just lost a game. :clown:


+1


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Heated said:


> The Heat yes, they are the better team over all. You know who also swept the Heat? The Mavs in 06. 4-0. lol.


How are the Heat better than the Celtics? They haven't beat them once.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Heated said:


> The Heat yes, they are the better team over all. You know who also swept the Heat? The Mavs in 06. 4-0. lol.


I'm not sure about that. Celtics were without two of their big guys, which Shaq was dominating the Heat in earlier games, and Paul Pierce had an awful game. If Heat can't beat the Celtics with even all of that going against them, I'm not sure they can possibly take the Celtics in a 7 game series. Would be a great series though regardless.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pierce won't have great games against the Heat because his primary responsibility is going to be containing James. So Boston definitely needs the other players to step up their games for them to beat Miami. Shaq is a huge help because it puts a crimp in Miami's help defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CosaNostra said:


> How are the Heat better than the Celtics? They haven't beat them once.


Up until the Lakers beating Boston this week, they've a terrible record vs. Spurs, Miami, Boston, Dallas. They've by far have been outplayed by the top teams in the league (excluding the last game vs. BOS) So let's not go there buddy.
Don't prance around like the Lakers are the best team in the league, cause so far they have underachieved this season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

CosaNostra said:


> How are the Heat better than the Celtics? They haven't beat them once.


Who's going to win the championship this year? Lakers? How are they against the elite teams? 

Edit: JC.McFly beat me to it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If the Lakers cant beat the Magic, something's wrong.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

OMG, look at the lower bowl in Orlando coming out of the half. LMAO!!! :lol:

They are more pedestrian than Laker lower bowl fans. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HB said:


> If the Lakers cant beat the Magic, something's wrong.


No perimeter defense in the first half, and still Magic only up by 4.

If Magic's three point shooting cools down, that's it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ron, the commentators were just talking about that. :laugh: 

Apparently it's because the restaurants and bars are that nice. You paid to watch Orlando play Lakers, you can go there before and after I'm sure, get back in your seats!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be nice if the Lakers played a little better and got to 5-0 on this trip.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd time today the Lakers go down by 9. The first time we came back and took the lead. Let's see what happens here.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't get it. If you're a championship caliber team you get up and play every-game, more-so big games and even more if you're one of the most recognizable franchises in the world. I love the approach BOS takes into every game, I also see that in Miami. They are going to give Boston a run for their money and possibly defeat them this playoffs.
I'm not going to give the Laker a pass, because they're record doesn't convince me with how they have played this season.
Because, if the Lakers lose a big game, it's they don't play until June, but if Miami or Boston lose a big game, it's they're not a good enough team.
Truth is, Miami is a good enough team to beat Boston, and Miami and Boston are good enough teams to beat the Lakers.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Something about Jameer Nelson I do not like......


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ßen said:


> Ron, the commentators were just talking about that. :laugh:
> 
> Apparently it's because the restaurants and bars are that nice. You paid to watch Orlando play Lakers, you can go there before and after I'm sure, get back in your seats!


Yeah, they talked about that in a prior game this season too...must be a great arena, will need to check it out sometime.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> 2nd time today the Lakers go down by 9. The first time we came back and took the lead. Let's see what happens here.


Lakers are playing very pedestrian right now. As such, I am not impressed at all by Orlando. They aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

JC.McFly said:


> I don't get it. If you're a championship caliber team you get up and play every-game, more-so big games and even more if you're one of the most recognizable franchises in the world. I love the approach BOS takes into every game, I also see that in Miami. They are going to give Boston a run for their money and possibly defeat them this playoffs.
> I'm not going to give the Laker a pass, because they're record doesn't convince me with how they have played this season.
> Because, if the Lakers lose a big game, it's they don't play until June, but if Miami or Boston lose a big game, it's they're not a good enough team.
> Truth is, Miami is a good enough team to beat Boston, and Miami and Boston are good enough teams to beat the Lakers.


This is right. It would surprise me if one of these three teams didn't win the chip. Not sure which one though. If I had to rank them though, I'd put the Lakers 3rd of the group. Lakers are vulnerable this year. So much that I still have doubts that they can even get out of the west.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Let me revise that:

Lakers look AWFUL, and very much like pre-road trip.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bynum came to play tho.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

That was a pretty move by Drew.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And just like that, it's a 1-point game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Howard is very active in this game...looks good.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> This is right. It would surprise me if one of these three teams didn't win the chip. Not sure which one though. If I had to rank them though, I'd put the Lakers 3rd of the group. Lakers are vulnerable this year. So much that I still have doubts that they can even get out of the west.


I just haven't seen it in them this season. Even before when they would get swept by the Bobcats, come time to play the elite teams they would show up and play with championship intensity. This season they get blown out by the Bucks and other terrible teams and are getting demolished by the elite teams.
They've had some good wins but overall I would also put them under Boston and Miami for best team in the league.
Beauty of it all is, the season is going into the All-Star break and they have time to change my mind. But so far, i haven't seen it from the Lakers this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers don't like defending Ryan Anderson.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, Orlando played nice defense on that sequence.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, what a crappy way to end the quarter.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol...Gilbert gets bailed out, but it'll probably be overturned


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Arenas may have been out of bounds.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He was out of bounds


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Refs can review the entire play?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Refs can review the entire play?


Don't know.

I didn't see where he was, so I am going to rely on you guys saying he was out of bounds.

It doesn't really matter one way or the other...

Lakers have to show up in the fourth quarter, in order to come back 5 or 7 makes no difference.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, that sucks. It will be kinda of fitting that LA loses by two.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Shannon Brown with the brainless drive.

What else is new.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Not re-viewable because apparently it wasn't his shot. There's a ref right behind him which makes it bad enough, but that's a bad rule.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess it's not reviewable. NBA needs to change that. You have replay so you use it fully. 

Down by 9 points...AGAIN. Let's see what happens here.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Only Laker came to play today is Drew.

Very sad.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I guess it's not reviewable. NBA needs to change that. You have replay so you use it fully.
> 
> Down by 9 points...AGAIN. Let's see what happens here.


Yeah, it's a conspiracy. Just ask Heated.

Seriously, that is one dumb-**** written rule. It does need to be changed. As one of the announcers said, can you imagine if that was the fourth quarter of a playoff game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks we're getting the first loss of our road trip. Orlando hasn't been a team with a winning record in about a month - of course they'll beat us. That's how the Lakers roll.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Or maybe Orlando is actually good?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wow, Bass unconscious today.

Orlando is just outworking the Lakers. Give them credit. Looks like this will not be a perfect road trip after all.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HB said:


> Or maybe Orlando is actually good?


No. Not really.

But today they brought it in the second half. Give them credit.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> Wow, Bass unconscious today.
> 
> Orlando is just outworking the Lakers. Give them credit. Looks like this will not be a perfect road trip after all.


It wasn't going to be one anyway...Charlotte would have blown us out like they do every year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> It wasn't going to be one anyway...Charlotte would have blown us out like they do every year.


:laugh:

Yeah, so true.

It isn't a championship season for the Lakers without at least one bad loss to the Bobcats.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't see us coming back from this right now. Orlando won't miss. And we're playing like ****. Their defense has done a good job on us. 

Dwight Howard just destroyed us on that offensive board.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good Lord, Dwight just killed Pau.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I can't see us coming back from this right now. Orlando won't miss. And we're playing like ****. Their defense has done a good job on us.
> 
> Dwight Howard just destroyed us on that offensive board.


Lakers D has been horrid in the second half...and Orlando is shooting lights out.

This is classic Lakers pre-road trip. And a well-deserved loss.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Lakers still haven't learned to box out, it seems...


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

VBM said:


> Lakers still haven't learned to box out, it seems...


Yeah, you would think after the Spurs debacle, they would pay more attention to boxing out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight's not letting Orlando lose this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown has had himself an AWFUL game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Maybe they got too full of themselves after four good wins...this serves as a reminder that they do have to bring it every game.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shannon's missed dunk sums up the night for the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Disappointing loss. We can't grab any rebounds despite our size. Pathetic.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Phil has thrown in the towel....Kobe is on the bench.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I would hope so, 18 down with less than 3 to go. LOL


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Van Gundy's a dumbass for leaving Dwight in


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm fairly certain that was the worst 4th quarter I've seen the Lakers play all season long.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, now they will lose to Charlotte and smash the "red hot" Cleveland Cavaliers.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Basel said:


> I'm fairly certain that was the worst 4th quarter I've seen the Lakers play all season long.


I think the Bucks game back in December was worst.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That cut on Dwight's eye was horrible.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

ugh... that game was ugly. Time to move on though!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Now for Washington @ Cleveland. Worst road team against the worst team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Kobe didn't get to the line once!!!! The refs spoon fed the Magic this win!!!11!!!11


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Kobe didn't get to the line once!!!! The refs spoon fed the Magic this win!!!11!!!11


Yeah!!! It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!

Fans who complain about the referees really aren't very knowledgeable fans. They are just fanatics.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone being bold enough to predict a Cleveland win?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

ßen said:


> Anyone being bold enough to predict a Cleveland win?


I'll take the Cavs over the Wizards.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I tried my best, but I'll just tune in for the end of the game if it's close. It's horrible to watch. Hickson looked good though.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ron said:


> Yeah!!! It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!
> 
> Fans who complain about the referees really aren't very knowledgeable fans. They are just fanatics.


To be fair, there is the occasional game where one team in particular gets hosed by the refs. Most of the time the calls even out over the course of the game(like Celtics-Heat today, I complained to no end about Garnett's two fouls late, but retracted it after the Lebron no-call), but sometimes the refs just swing a game/series.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> Or maybe Orlando is actually good?


No, Dwight Howard is good. Check that, Dwight Howard is great, and great players can win games. The Magic showed signs of "getting it" defensively, but were aided by just a poor shooting night by the Lakers. The Magic will not beat Miami, Boston or Los Angeles in the playoffs. Their ceiling this year is the second round unless they can get matched up with Chicago (check the standings, not out of the realm of possibility at all). Dwight was just too good tonight, but it doesn't matter. Jameer Nelson is playing the worst ball of his career, Turkoglu is being lazy after initially playing very well after the trade, Richardson is just ok and he's not playing within the offense, he's a ball-stopper. Don't even get me started on Arenas. Good win, but don't get carried away.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wizards crushing the Cavs by 25 just before the half.

Guess the onus is off the Cavs, and they are back to their old ****ty selves. Their 1-game winning streak is definitely in jeopardy.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Heated said:


> *Celtdicks* are allowed to hack and reach in all day long on their home court. People confuse good defense with biased officiating all too often.


:sigh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Grizz 1.5 games behind Denver


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Grizz 1.5 games behind Denver


Yeah, too bad the refs helped the Lakers over the Grizz...otherwise it would be closer in the standings.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ron said:


> Yeah, too bad the refs helped the Lakers over the Grizz...otherwise it would be closer in the standings.


Come on man, let me enjoy tonight

*edit* Grizz 8-2 during Mayo's 10 game suspension. Pretty sure he is available.:2ti:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This female announcer says "mounting" too much. That's not a word a female of any kind should use around a bunch of dudes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dwight Howard handed Pau Gasol and Bynum their backsides today.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Westbrook playing like trash. Ellis sending a message that he should have been the all-star.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Kings cant miss.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Dwight Howard handed Pau Gasol and Bynum their backsides today.


Maybe Gasol, but not Bynum. Bynum was actually doing a good job on Howard on both ends of the floor for the most part.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Maybe Gasol, but not Bynum. Bynum was actually doing a good job on Howard on both ends of the floor for the most part.


Agreed. I don't know what game 23AJ was watching, but Bynum pretty much owned Howard for the most part today...When Howard got off, it was on Gasol just about every time...Gasol is clearly outmatched trying to guard Howard.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Come on man, let me enjoy tonight
> 
> *edit* Grizz 8-2 during Mayo's 10 game suspension. Pretty sure he is available.:2ti:


LOL, okay, couldn't resist.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Maybe Gasol, but not Bynum. Bynum was actually doing a good job on Howard on both ends of the floor for the most part.


Yes Bynum, and Gasol. I know you're sweet on Bynum. However I believe it was Bynum that was guarding Howard the majority of the 2nd half, the half in which Howard exploded. 

Again, I will state, Howard handed Bynum/Gasol their asses today. Hence the 31 Point 13 Rebound 3 Assists and 3 Blocks Stat line. Imagine if Howard had another big to actually play alongside. Howard alone is better than Gasol and Bynum as a tandem. Hence why one guy is an MVP candidate and the other two are not.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Howard alone is better than Gasol and Bynum as a tandem. Hence why one guy is an MVP candidate and the other two are not.


Actually it's probably because tandems aren't allowed to be MVP candidates.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Yes Bynum, and Gasol. I know you're sweet on Bynum. However I believe it was Bynum that was guarding Howard the majority of the 2nd half, the half in which Howard exploded.
> 
> Again, I will state, Howard handed Bynum/Gasol their asses today. Hence the 31 Point 13 Rebound 3 Assists and 3 Blocks Stat line. Imagine if Howard had another big to actually play alongside. Howard alone is better than Gasol and Bynum as a tandem. Hence why one guy is an MVP candidate and the other two are not.


I'll take the tandem given how they beat Howard in the Finals and made him largely ineffective.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> I'll take the tandem given how they beat Howard in the Finals and made him largely ineffective.


Well that was a few years ago. And I would agree with you, that back then, Gasol/Bynum/Odom were to much for the young and up coming Howard. Now Howard has refined his offensive game, is able to deal with the double teams much better, and is still the best defensive anchor in the NBA.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Actually it's probably because tandems aren't allowed to be MVP candidates.


Errr. The point is, Howard is better than Gasol, and Bynum not only indvidually, but better than both guys when having to guard each of them, be guarded by each of them, his value and impact is greater, and it's because he's the better player. 

But we all get it here...you still think Chris Paul is better than Howard and impacts the game more... :krazy::laugh::krazy:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

23AJ said:


> But we all get it here...you still think Chris Paul is better than Howard and impacts the game more... :krazy::laugh::krazy:


Me thinking one top 5 player is better than another top 5 player, is not quite as bad as you thinking Paul Pierce is better than LeBron James. Or thinking that Chauncey Billups is better than Chris Paul. Ha.


----------

